# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  nice sunny weather

## berley

whats everyone being doing today, were you stuck indoors at work or did you have the chance to sunbathe and top up your tan ??

ive been out in the garden with one daughter and 2 dogs, was gonna go to the beach but we didnt think about it until 14.30 so it hardly seemed worthwhile as the beach is a half hour drive away, ah well next time .........

----------


## Brandon

its HOT here,,, got to 102 today i think
that's fahrenheit..
I'm trying to stay inside all that I can.. :lol:

----------


## Nemo

:lol:   :berley:  knows were i went  :lol:   :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

Its to hot here today 102........way to hot, we need some   :thunder:

----------


## Nemo

> Its to hot here today 102........way to hot, we need some


well now we have some  :thunder:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gary R

lmao this is a old post to bring backup

----------


## dannypacu

:lol: ol i thought for a min what they on drugs 102 

then i looked at the post date  :lol:

----------

